# Gildenwerbung/bewerben bei einer Gilde. Aber wie?



## Nimbrod (7. Juli 2007)

Für eine Gilde Werbung machen aber Wie?

Nun neben den üblichen Methoden wie Handelschan zuspamen oder im Realmforum eine Text zu veröffentlichen gibt es die Möglichkeit hier im Buffed-Forum einenn passablen Text hineinzustellen und seinen Ziele und Absichten zu erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klare Struckturen

Es stellt sich sicher die Frage was soll ich den in einen solche Werbung schrieben.
Generell würde ich sagen es wäre von Vorteil vllt schon im Titel zuerkennen ob es eine Horden oder Allianz Gilde ist.

ein einfaches [H] oder [Horde] bzw [A] oder [Allianz] 

hilft den meisten sich schon mal zuorientieren. Des weiteren sollte Natürlich der Name der Gilde mit im Titel stehen. Zu besseren übersicht wäre die Angabe des Servers sehr Hilfreich.

In manchen Fällen ist die Angabe ob es sich um eine Neugründung oder Ausbau einer Gilde handelt auch sehr vom Vorteil auch vllt im Sub-Titel hier bei Buffed.

z.B.

[A] <DieFröhlichenAllianzler> De-Anetheron
-> Neugründung einer Fun-Gilde


Was sollte sonst noch in der Werbung drin stehen?

Es sollte drin stehen ob es sich um eine Fun-Gilde (Gelegenheitsspiele/Reine Spaß Spieler) oder um Fun-Gilde mit Ambitionen oder um ein High-end PVE oder eine PVP Gilde handelt.

Die Angabe einer Homepage oder Forum ist nahezupflicht bzw von den meisten Leuten bevorzugt. DieAngabe ob ein TS oder Ventrillo Server vorhanden ist (Bei manchen PVE oder auch RP Gilden wird dies eher als Unerwünscht angesehen).

Bei vielen auch nicht RP Spielern wird ein Wappenrock hoch angesehen also auch angeben ob einer vorhanden ist oder nicht.

Wenn es sich um einen Gilde mit PVE Orientierung handelt ist die Angabe von den Raid Zeiten (An welchen Tagen und Start und Ende des Raids) vielleicht auch diese Angaben von Plichtriads/Veranstalltungen bei PVP Gilden.

Angaben der mindest Vorrausetzungen der Neu-Member. Her liegt es natürlich im ermeßen der Gilden das festzulegen aber als Rat wäre die Angabe von sachen wie z.B. : mindest Alter, mindest Level , mindest Equipment Stand, Mindest Abschluß von Pre Quests.

Anagebn über einen Invite-Stop für für Klassen oder was für Klassen gesucht werden sollte unbedingt rein.

---------------------------------------------------

Wie bewerbe ich mich bei einer Gilde?

Viele Gilden halten es wie ein Arbeitgebeer desto suaberer die Bewerbung geschrieben desto besser sind die Chanchen für den jenigen der sich Bewirbt.

Viele Gilden sehen es sehr gerne an wenn in einer Bewerbung der RL-Name (meist Reicht der Vorname) und der Herkunfst-Ort drin steht. Ich weiß Leider nicht wie das bei RP-Gilden aussieht ^^ wäre nett wenn da ein paar Rpler mal darüber berichten ^^.

Angabe übder die Klasse der Chars un der Rasse kann Ruhig schon in der Überrischft rein damit ggf. der Klassen-Offzier direkt reinschaut.

Das Level des Chars kann sowohl in der Überrischft als auch im Bewerbungstext vorkommen.
Bei Hybrid klassen wie z.B. Druide/Priester/Pala ist die Angabe der Skillung nahzu Pflicht und meist auch das Posten vom jeweiligen Alternative Equipment (Heal, DMG oder Tank Equipment je nach Klasse) Generel ist Die Angabe von der Skillung ggf. mit Talentrechener von z.B. Blizzard vom Vorteil und auch die Angabe von Resi-Equipment ist meist vom Vorteil (Feuerresi/Frostresi/Arkanresi/Naturresi oder Schattenresi sind die gängisten Abfragen)

Die Angaben ob man Hausfrau/mann in Schicht arbeitet oder wann man Generell Raiden/Spielen kann sollte man mit hineinschreiben. Genauso wie die Angabe des Alters sollte mit in die Bewerbung. Auch her gillt kA wie das bei RP-Gilden gehand habt wird ^^


//hmm mom fällt mir mehr nicht ein wenn doch editier ich es rein ^^

gruß nim ver 1.0


----------

